# Anyone had FET after IVF success?



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

I was wondering if theres anyone on here like me: I gave birth in October to my miracle lil man, he was from a FET from my IVF in Nov 2011. My fresh cycle failed but I got 8 frozen blasts and 2 months later did a FET and I got my first ever bfp.

Im eager to get going on #2 as Im 40, FS said she would allow me to start when he is 6 months. I had a c section in oct so they usually want you to wait until 9 months so theres 18 months between c sections but it might take a few goes so I want to start earlier than later.

I will probably do single transfers, but Im tempted to do 2 at once. I have no idea if any of the remaining 7 will be good. FS says statistically she would expect 3-5 of the 10 blasts to be good. The trouble is the 2 that failed in my fresh cycle could have been good but my body and hormones rejected them, and so I could have used my good ones. Or there could be 2-4 more good ones!

Id love to hear from anyone who has done a FET after successful pregnancy or those waiting to do one!


----------



## Hopeful425

I am doing my first FET around April 16 th after a technically 'successful' IVF.


----------



## labmommy

I'm with you Sarah! Congrats on your son. I remember you from our last cycle rounds. : ) we had a chemical fresh cycle in aug 2011 then fet nov 2011. 2 transferred both times. Fet was successful. Next fet is may 24. I would love to hear some success stories. We have 4 frozen.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Sarah! I dont have answers for you but I remember you from when I first started my journey. Cant believe you are already on to child #2 and I still dont have #1! I've had one hell of a time and its sucked but about to do FET #2 (FET #1 had bfp but had a mc for no reason)... So I'm still around here, hoping to have a take home baby real soon :) Im to do a FET probably around april 16/17th :) I am doing single as well (but am 10 yrs younger than you so I dont know if that matters) due to my uterus abnormality we found out about... I am wondering if my remaining 3 are good as we had 6 with 4 frosties and had a chemical (2 transferred) and then MC (1 transferred) and RE said 50% are usually "normal" so did we use the bad ones already or are the ones left bad? Its a tough thing to decide. I think you have to decide if you would be willing to deal with twins if you transferred 2 and all that comes with the twin pregnancy,etc. I would love to do it but to risky for me now.


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopeful425 so sorry for your losses :hugs: may i ask what happened?
good luck for your FET, you have 2 angels looking after you all

labmommy thats very exciting!! where will you be posting when you start the FET as Id love to follow it

Mobaby!! so great to see you, i lost touch with you after we were on that nov thread, I had the failed fresh cycle then my first FET worked. My heart breaks for what you have been through and Im praying your next FET works. do you have a journal?

I cant believe it ladies but I just got a BFP last night...Ive been waiting for my cycle to start for my FET and I randomly did a test last night. Im in such shock to be 'one of those' people...perhaps pregnancy 'fixed' whatever was wrong but Im also very realistic that I have a 30% chance of mc at my age. Sfter 2 years, 3 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF I cant believe it happened, ive being doing acupuncture 2x a week to prepare for the FET and perhaps the no stress thing does work. I did do ovulation sticks this month so Id know roughly when my cycle would end and we DTD a few times, but I never in a million years thought anything would happen. I go for my betas monday and wednesday.


----------



## MoBaby

Just a blog for now (which is my journal :) )

yesbabyplease.wordpress.com

Once I make it past 9 weeks I will put up a journal on here. 

Congrats on your BFP! That is so crazy!! WOW!! Amazing what can happen :) Unfortunately it wont happen for us :( But I get excited when I see people get a natural BFP after going through infertility!! Congrats again! Update with betas please!!


----------



## Hopeful425

sarahincanada:

IVF #1 Worked and I got pregnant with twins. Perfect pregnancy up until 19w6d. Then, my water just broke on baby A. No reason, my cervix was fine, closed, and a good length for twins at 20w.

I was put on strict bedrest until I delivered. Not allowed to sit up to eat even. Shower once a week and I had to sit to do it. 

I was admitted to the hospital at 24 weeks and given steroid shots because they were viable gestational age. 

Held on until 26w4d when my OB feared infection and ordered an emergency c-section. (turns out I didn't have an infection, but she did what she thought was right to try and save my life and my ability to have children in the future).

Willow's (my ruptured twin) lungs never developed past 20w. So she died after 16 hours of respiratory failure. 

Hazel (unruptured twin) died after 8 days in the NICU. The reason is still unknown, but we suspect it was a ruptured bowl due to extreme prematurity. We declined an autopsy, the girls went through so much and were so tiny (1lb 6oz) I didn't want them all cut up. :(

So needless to say, I am scared to death of this upcoming FET.


----------



## sarahincanada

hopeful that is just devestating. have you been in counselling or anything?


----------



## Hopeful425

No counseling, I chose not to go. All they want me to do is rehash the whole experience over and over again. The first couple of months were bad, but I just had to realize there was nothing I could have done to prevent it. I did nothing wrong, and no one could have foretold that it was going to happen. I miss my daughters immensely, and they will never be forgotten. The short time I had them in my life, was the best time of my life. Holding them, changing them, kissing them. I just had to pack a lifetime of memories in a few hours and a few days.


----------



## jack79

I've been browsing the forum and just wanted to say so so sorry to hear your sad story. Infertility is hard for anyone, but going through what you did is just heart-breaking. I wish you all the luck for the second round of IVF. My heart goes out to you. xx


----------



## Hopeful425

Thank you, Jack79.


----------



## Hopeful425

6dp5dt(well really 6 with FET). BFN. Good Luck to everyone still waiting to test! FX for you!


----------



## Hopeful425

My beta was 107! Just praying it doubles now! It didn't show on HPT until right before beta.


----------



## sarahincanada

wow Hopeful425 keeping everything crossed for you
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Hopeful425

It more than doubled! It tripled to 305! I go back in this friday for a third beta!


----------



## sarahincanada

just checking in, mobaby I see you are starting in July I cant wait and everything is crossed for you :kiss: :hugs:

Hopeful425 looks like you got your BFP....hope everything has gone well

labmommy when I look at your posts it looks like you got your BFP too?

I got a shock BFP right when I was waiting for my period to start my FET. Had my medication and everything ready. I was so shocked, after 2 years and failed IUIs and IVF I never thought Id get pregnant naturally. Really shows you anything can happen. Everything looks good so far, just waiting on the genetic results. Being 40 Im just being cautious.


----------



## Hopeful425

sarahincanada - Congrats on the Natural!!!

Yes, everything is going good. I am currently 10 weeks today! Praying this sticks!


----------



## jack79

Great news. Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopeful425 said:


> sarahincanada - Congrats on the Natural!!!
> 
> Yes, everything is going good. I am currently 10 weeks today! Praying this sticks!

oh thats wonderful Im praying for you too!


----------

